

SOPA Accountability (Spreadsheet) - mikegirouard
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtBal24vJdWwdHU5WjF4Y0VEcmR6TmxzTTdBLU5fSWc

======
mikegirouard
I was hoping to collect a list of both congressional supporters as well as
corporate supporters.

Tabs are at the bottom. Please go ahead and edit to help out.

------
wkdown
This could help

<http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h112-3261>

